# Flying advice...



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey 
I've announced my news on the exchange student in News and Announcements up there ^^^
Now I want to know some tips on travelling by air... this is my first time for a long flight!
Thanks


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Pack granola bars or trail mix...even though they feed you on a long flight, it isn't much to write home about. Also, take at least 2 days worth of clothing, and a toothbrush and toothpaste on your carry-on bag, because your luggage might end up in Australia...lol. Also, if you can arrange shipping with your family when you find out who they are, you might see how much it costs to ship some of your clothes and personal items to them in a large box. You can probably get a pretty good rate if you send your stuff freight class, and give it a few weeks in advance to get there. 

Let's see...bring a tiny pillow from home with you...the ones in the plane are as good as having no pillow at all. Plus, you never know if they actually wash them well (yuck!). Bring a good book (or two). Plan on being harassed in and out of the airport on both ends...you never know, you might be a fish-keeping terrorist! Hahahaha.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Where and when are you headed out? You need to keep in mind the temperature of the area you are headed to. That way when you get there you are not wearing shorts in the middle of a blizzard.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

O, caught it in your other thread. Michigan. You will be fine wearing about anything when you get there in sept but you will want to bring some warm clothes for the winter. Or at least plan to buy some while you are here.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

depends if you have in flight entertainment if you dnt take a book or some means of entertainment and try to get the window seat!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

A window seat isn't going to make much difference on a flight like that. Bring some gum or something to suck on to help your ears when the pressure changes.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

well i find sitting by a window helps!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow... thanks for the advice. Not sure a seat by the window is good or not.. the neighbors may block my way to the bathroom (gotta visit that often -- for exercise also) but I can get some cool view when taking off, landing down to Hongkong, taking off again, landing down to LAX, taking off again and then Michigan...


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

window seats are ok for liftoff and landing, but the rest of the time you'll be looking at ocean and clouds. It's not that hard to see from the outer seats on the aisle by the windows...and like you said, you can get to the bathroom.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL listen to me...liftoff, you're not going on the space shuttle...takeoff, that's what I meant...hehe.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Before flying here make sure you really work out your upper body. Your arms are going to get real tired with that far of a flight. 

Sorry its a old joke but someone had to do it so who better than one of the old guys.


----------

